# New lightest seatpost on the market?



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

27.2x320mm, Straight Type
Titanium Hardware
Claimed Weight: 110g










One issue is the 320mm length, so for the people who normally need a 400mm seatpost I guess this won't work for you. I usually run a 350 and I'm no where near min insertion length.

As reference. I just received my KCNC Ti Pro Lite 350mm


----------



## tolleyman (Mar 5, 2006)

I think for anything other than road biking that seems kind of scary to me. Just how thin did they have to go on the carbon, you know what I mean. Don't get me wrong I am a WW too.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

tolleyman said:


> I think for anything other than road biking that seems kind of scary to me. Just how thin did they have to go on the carbon, you know what I mean. Don't get me wrong I am a WW too.


some people enjoy sodomy.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I think the length gives that one away as a road post. Probably a perfectly fine post for the road though.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*REAL 116g and works fine...*

i already reported about this seatpost a couple months ago but anyway - i'm using it on my winterbike and it performs great. it replaced the "heavy KCNC Ti-Pro i used before 
what i don't like is the coloured Token logo which is under the clearcoat. to get the setapost without or with a different logo you would have to order 100pcs. so i think we have to live with that. why the taiwanese always have to make parts as colourful remains a mystery to me. when i told the main man that the name "Token" still is a "cheap" brand in most peoples minds he wouldn't understand. i clearly said that no one wants his logo as bold and that the Token-brand displayed this way isn't doing any good for the sales....i personally don't care too much about it but i'm sure a lot of guys wouldn't want that bold white and red logo on their bikes.

by the way: the shown carbon saddle is a prototype of swiss maker Parts-of-Passion which soon will release them. target weight is 76g with my sample still beeing overweight because of heavier fibres used: 85g
using the lighter fibres some of their saddles are already under the 76g mark. i found this saddle exceptionally comfortable and think this has to do with the shell beeing supported at the very ends (front and rear) which lets the shell flex over the entire lenght. usually you have the rails attached farther inside the shell which hinders the shell from flexing as much. this one seems real soft because of the flex.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Does anyone knows if there is a 34,9mm version? 

That saddle can be light and comfortable... But is very ugly...


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Those parts of passion saddles (carbon/Ti) are gonna be customizable - you can get whatever colours you want on them to remove the "ugly"


Still imo for heavier riders not going XC carbon saddles are a no no.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Tiffster said:


> Those parts of passion saddles (carbon/Ti) are gonna be customizable - you can get whatever colours you want on them to remove the "ugly"
> 
> Still imo for heavier riders not going XC carbon saddles are a no no.


Is that a carbon-ti saddle? Looks a little different on the underside. I thought the Carbon-Ti / Becker relationship broke down so no more Carbon-Ti saddles.

But anyway, I'm really impressed with this token seat post weight and again I say where is Easton on this? It stinks to have to buy Taiwan stuff to lighten your bike when Easton should be able to do it and do it better - like their archery reputation. (Maybe Easton is already made overseas like Scott, Airborn, Habenero, Giant, etc. etc.) I'm starting to wonder where New Ultimate posts and bars are made? Denmark or no?

I at least agree with nino for once that their marketing is all wrong especially when they've had a few failures in the past - the german manufacturers can do no wrong even when they do   

Carbon saddles work for me but I'm still trying to find an ideal hill climbing saddle and or position. Not a good choice for mtb marathons but sub 40 miles not bad.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

carbon/Ti and parts of passion are part of the same company owned by the same person Gerhard.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Only comes in 27.2x320 currently


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

pastajet said:


> Only comes in 27.2x320 currently


Any idea about the price?


----------



## Buoyen (Aug 14, 2006)

It costs $200 here in Norway.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*wrong info!*



Tiffster said:


> carbon/Ti and parts of passion are part of the same company owned by the same person Gerhard.


Gerhard Dummert is the man behind Carbon-Ti.

Patrick Vögtli is the man behind Parts-of-Passion. those 2 companies do business together and they share offices over here in switzerland. but the saddle for example is made by Parts-of-Passion, not Carbon-Ti.

correct - they will be customized. you can have your own design, your own logo or name or colour...whatever you want. as mentioned already mine is a pre-series version and that's why the rails look not so nicely attached. this will be different in the final version for sure.

@Pastajet:
wrong - the seatpost is also available in 31,6/320 (actually it measures 310mm). i just got some 27,2 but didn't order any 31,6. i already asked for 34,9 and the guys will have a look at this size as well

pictured below some more pre-series saddles with the lighter fibres (76g). also note the different shape. from what they told me there might be available 2 shapes.
version 1: like the SLR with a rather flat shell. that's the version i got.
version 2: more rounded tip and sides, that's the ones with the Storck logo.


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110256525405&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

and mine ?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

27,2 x 300


----------



## Ferrozone (Feb 8, 2012)

eliflap said:


> and mine ?


where can i find this seatpost?


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

They don't recommend them for mountain bikes, but I recently bought a nice lightweight aluminum 27.2mm seatpost from 6KCycles.

They say their 290mm seatposts weigh 110 grams, and the 240mm versions are 96 grams.

Really nice machining.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

eliflap said:


> and mine ?


Superb, what is it ?


----------

